# Logitech Quickcam Express

## Brown Eyed Boy

Hi, I'm trying to get my Logitech Quickcam Express working.  I have emerged qce-ga, but when trying to load the module, I get...

charmander root # modprobe mod_quickcam

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/misc/mod_quickcam.o: unresolved symbol video_proc_entry

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/misc/mod_quickcam.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/misc/mod_quickcam.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/misc/mod_quickcam.o: insmod mod_quickcam failed

I do have Video4Linux and V4L information in proc filesystem compiled into the kernel.  Anyone got any idea?

----------

## FyreFiend

I have the same cam and the qce-ga driver works fine, though I have V4L compiled as modules. I don't know it will help but have you tried compiling everything V4L as modules?

----------

## Brown Eyed Boy

Cheers, I re-compiled V4L as a module and mod_quickcam loaded ok.  I emerged gqcam, but I'm getting the following error message when trying to start it...

davey@charmander davey $ gqcam

Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libthinice.so",

Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libredmond95.so",

/dev/video: No such file or directory

Any idea what might be wrong?  Have I missed something out?  Where should the quickam appear in /dev? (I'm using devfs)  Do I need to symlink something?

----------

## FyreFiend

 *Brown Eyed Boy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> /dev/video: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Sorry for not replying sooner.

I had the same problem with gqcam. You can either launch it with "gqcam --video /dev/v4l/video0" or create a symlink from /dev/v4l/video0 to /dev/video.

Also, in gqcam you should go to prefs and check "RGB -> BGR Conversion" under the Filters tab.

Good Luck.

----------

## Brown Eyed Boy

Sorted.  Thanks very much!

----------

## wangxiaohu

I am a newbie. Can you tell me how to re-compile V4L as a module?

 *Brown Eyed Boy wrote:*   

> Cheers, I re-compiled V4L as a module and mod_quickcam loaded ok.  I emerged gqcam, but I'm getting the following error message when trying to start it...
> 
> davey@charmander davey $ gqcam
> 
> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libthinice.so",
> ...

 

----------

## lbrtuk

You do it when compiling a kernel.

in menuconfig:

Device Drivers -> Multimedia Devices -> Video For Linux

and then any more specific modules in the entry under it. Get an 'M' next to the item to get it compiling as a module.

----------

## juliancoccia

As root, do: 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

Select the following options:

```
Multimedia devices  ---> <M> Video For Linux 

Multimedia devices  --->  Video For Linux  ---> [*]   V4L information in proc filesystem
```

then do:

```
make dep

make bzImage modules modules_install

```

I have also emerged gqcam in order to test the camera. Gnomemeeting works great too.

----------

## stig

 *juliancoccia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Select the following options:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I can't really find the option about showing V4L-information in proc in the 2.6.4-rc1 kernel.

----------

## Stolz

 *FyreFiend wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry for not replying sooner.
> 
> I had the same problem with gqcam. You can either launch it with "gqcam --video /dev/v4l/video0" or create a symlink from /dev/v4l/video0 to /dev/video.

 

I'm using devfs, but I have no /dev/v4l/video* nodes created. How can I do to create them? I've video4linux compiled as a kernel module and loaded with

```
modprobe videodev
```

Thanks in advice.

----------

## li1_getoo

try using the cvs instead of the ebuild  worked for me  :Very Happy: 

----------

